# Muskie Lures...



## goose0613

Kind of interested to see what everyone has had luck with on Muskies...

I've always been into Giant Jackpots, Mantas, and Rad Dogs. Any one else get results out of these?

Other favorite baits?


----------



## Madison

WHere to start.....here are a few to get you started, no particular style but just a couple examples of what you will find in my box......

Depthraiders, bulldawgs, topraiders, pacemakers, rumblers, phantoms, vipers, suiks, raddogs, funky chickens, cowgirls, double cowgirls, XXX Mojo, Weagles, HR's, Radogs, triple D's, D. Pearson Grinders, jakes, Burts, Squirrley burts, squirkos, grandmas, rough runners, llungen tails, DC-10's, Cyco Spinners, Lowriders, Bucher Tails, Willow tails, Eagle Tails, Shumway flashers, Jackpots, hawg wobblers, hawg spins, candy spins, stump hawgs.........


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Madison said:


> Depthraiders, bulldawgs, topraiders, pacemakers, rumblers, phantoms, vipers, suiks, raddogs, funky chickens, cowgirls, double cowgirls, XXX Mojo, Weagles, HR's, Radogs, triple D's, D. Pearson Grinders, jakes, Burts, Squirrley burts, squirkos, grandmas, rough runners, llungen tails, DC-10's, Cyco Spinners, Lowriders, Bucher Tails, Willow tails, Eagle Tails, Shumway flashers, Jackpots, hawg wobblers, hawg spins, candy spins, stump hawgs.........


This is why I never bothered to buy muskie baits. :lol: I just dig through Maddy's boxes.


----------



## fargojohnson

Wow  talk about a open ended question. There are so meny lures out there and they all can work if you use them at the right place at the right time. FOr my money I really like the Mepps bucktials, #5 all the way up to the giant killer.


----------



## Madison

The funny thing is I always end up throwing about 5 baits out of 300+ baits.. But like Fargo says, they all have there time and place for different fishing applications... I'm kind of of lure junky I guess..


----------



## lvmylabs

funny you say that Madison, I was told that the best thing that you can do is get a handful of core baits to use, and learn how to fish them the best you can. Any of the above mentioned lures will fall into this catagory. A couple of spinner baits, inlines, glide baits, topwaters, jerk baits. Learn how, where, and when to fish these baits.

Be prepared to learn how to read the fish. If you get a mark the fish (GPS works great for this) and come back at her with something different. Sooner or later she has to eat something. We like to keep a log in the boat of what we are using, basic weather/water conditions, and location we are fishing. We note every follow (approximate size) and then try to go back and target these fish. We have even named a couple fo them. I still have yet to catch "bob" a upper 40's fish on Miltona. I tried 6 different times last summer with a variety of baits, but he seems to like a walleye patterned Suik the best, (he missed the bait at boat side twice in a one week span)

Good Luck, have fun, and remember every time out is a learning experience!

Tight lines
Jim


----------



## Madison

lvmylabs said:


> I still have yet to catch "bob" a upper 40's fish on Miltona. I tried 6 different times last summer with a variety of baits, but he seems to like a walleye patterned Suik the best, (he missed the bait at boat side twice in a one week span)


Go back and hit em with a marabou Shumways Flasher in Orange and Black :wink: If that doesnt work go to the VERY bottom of your box and pull out the ol Ukko!

Good luck :lol:


----------



## fargojohnson

I'm a lure junky. I guess you have to be in this sport.


----------



## lvmylabs

Thanks for the hint Madison, I will have to give it a try sometime this weekend!


----------

